# Bad Sport, new documentary series on Netflix



## mellowyellow (Oct 12, 2021)

Stevin "Hedake" Smith, the star point guard at the center of the 1994 Arizona State point-shaving scandal. (Photo: Netflix)

A new Netflix documentary series which explores the dark side of the sports world, specifically, six instances when crime and athletics intersected in dramatic ways.

Have watch two episodes and so far, very good.


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Cool, I will check it out tonight.


----------

